# 29879 per compartment?



## joanne71178 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can 29879 be coded per compartment for abrasion arthroplasty?  Or one time only per knee?  I have been coding per compartment, when dictated as such,  they are being denied.


----------



## dclark7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Only once per knee


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Plicectomy*

I have yet to code one of these and have very little info about this procedure.   

Diagnosis: 
1. Right Knee Anterior synovial impingement syndrome(Hoffa's Syndrome). 729.31
2. Right Knee Plica Syndrome 727.83

 OPERATION:  " At this point I turn my attention to the therapeutic portion of the operation.  I first turn my attention to the medial compartment where I perform a major synovectomy to it's anterior aspect into the region of the intercondylar notch.  I also do remove the ligamentum teres in this area.  

Following major synovectomy, I bring the leg into near full extension and evaluate carefully the plica.  I do feel this is pathological and given the location of the patient's pain, I opt to perform a plicectomy.  This is also performed using an oscillating mechanical shaver and in addition using the SERFAS electrocautery device.  

Following plicectomy all visible bleeders are cauterized........"

Would this be 29877?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 5, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> Can 29879 be coded per compartment for abrasion arthroplasty?  Or one time only per knee?  I have been coding per compartment, when dictated as such,  they are being denied.



once per compartment which could 3 per knee per session. It can also be billed with 29881if in same compartment.


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 5, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> I have yet to code one of these and have very little info about this procedure.
> 
> Diagnosis:
> 1. Right Knee Anterior synovial impingement syndrome(Hoffa's Syndrome). 729.31
> ...



Plica excision is 29875 (limited synovectomy). Major synovectomy (29876) is a synovectomy performed in 2 or more knee compartments. If plica excision was outside medial compartment I would bill 29876.


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 5, 2013)

nyyankees said:


> once per compartment which could 3 per knee per session. It can also be billed with 29881if in same compartment.


29879 could be coded once per compartment? 
29879 (patellofemoral)
29879-59 (medial)
29879-59 (lateral)
?
This is how I was coding when performed in each (3) compartments.  The insurance companies are denying the 2nd and 3rd compartments.
I don't work the AR for my sites.  The AR rep was telling me to code 29879 only once.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 5, 2013)

nyyankees said:


> Plica excision is 29875 (limited synovectomy). Major synovectomy (29876) is a synovectomy performed in 2 or more knee compartments. If plica excision was outside medial compartment I would bill 29876.


This is very helpful.  I will code 29876.  Thank you!


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 5, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> 29879 could be coded once per compartment?
> 29879 (patellofemoral)
> 29879-59 (medial)
> 29879-59 (lateral)
> ...



I would appeal with the note showing that the doc drilled down to bleeding bone in each compartment. I would also send the AAOS article stating that these can be performed in each knee compartment. I believe it was written by margie vaught.


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 5, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> 29879 could be coded once per compartment?
> 29879 (patellofemoral)
> 29879-59 (medial)
> 29879-59 (lateral)
> ...



http://www2.aaos.org/bulletin/apr05/code.asp


----------



## dclark7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The NCCI edits have a MUE of 1 for this code.  Since most insurance companies now use NCCI edits for claims they are going to deny this code if used more than once on the same knee.  http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/MUE.html


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you!  I've sent this to the girl who does the AR.


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 5, 2013)

nyyankees said:


> http://www2.aaos.org/bulletin/apr05/code.asp


Thank you!  I've sent this to the girl who works the AR.


----------

